# World record fatty made in St. Louis yesterday



## cromag (Mar 24, 2013)

50 ft long 500 pound fatty smoked in St. Louis yesterday on one smoker








http://www.stltoday.com/entertainme...cle_8d7220e6-e365-5d0c-a2f7-51ad391660c0.html













299195_443397192402877_314436504_n.jpg



__ cromag
__ Mar 24, 2013


----------



## twigertwig (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, what a fatty. Do you know what its stuffed with?


----------



## twigertwig (Mar 24, 2013)

Nevermind, just saw your link.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 24, 2013)

That's awesome!







   "All proceeds benefit the USO"


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 24, 2013)

That's insane!


----------



## dpharo (Apr 2, 2013)

I am new here but all I can say is "GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!!"


----------



## sound1 (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## beaummiler (Apr 2, 2013)

wish i would have known about this live about an hr or so away


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 2, 2013)

As impressive as that is, I wonder who made the 50+ foot smoker?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 2, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> As impressive as that is, I wonder who made the 50+ foot smoker?



:yeahthat:


----------



## bullfam (Apr 29, 2013)

That thing is AMAZING! I am new to smoking and the whole fatty idea has me scratching my head as to why. I have to say though putting it in the context of 100+ pounds of bacon for the weave... Only in the greatest place on Earth the U.S.A.!!!


----------



## seenred (Apr 29, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> As impressive as that is, I wonder who made the 50+ foot smoker?


Exactly what I thought the second I saw this!  I'd like to get a look at that rig.

Red


----------



## comosmoker (May 2, 2013)

Absolutely incredible!!!


----------



## hotpockets (May 23, 2013)

Its Beautiful..

(Hank Hills voice)


----------



## bhawkins (May 23, 2013)

Insane!! I can't get a little 'ol drum to draw right, now I know why. Took college students to build that one!!


----------



## teresak (May 26, 2013)

image.jpg



__ teresak
__ May 26, 2013






My first fatty


----------



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2013)

Looks good! Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 27, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> As impressive as that is, I wonder who made the 50+ foot smoker?


My sentiments exactly...I would love to see the inner workings of that baby!

Bill


----------



## thomas phillips (May 27, 2013)

Dang!! Sorry I missed it. I only live about 45 minutes from where it was at!!!


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 29, 2018)

Hillbilly rockstar a member here has an annual fatty contest every year in Michigan.
Last year I think there were close to 100 entries..World record for the most cooked at once?..we might just have to check on it this year.


----------

